# Carved Snake Walking Cane



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just finished carving a nice walking cane with a carved snake.

The cane is approximtely 58" tall and the snake has four coils around the stick.

Just wish I was a better photographer.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like it! You certainly have a way with snake handling! I envy your ability, do you have a lot of buyers? How much would one like that go for?


----------

